# UK document Notorised Help



## bboy (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi

I need a no criminal record (Disclosure Scotland) form Notorised by the Chinese Embassy.

I am finding it difficult to get information from the Chinese consulate website.

Does anyone have any experience with this. I am visiting Edinburgh next week and will try them.

I will also need an (Australian) marriage cert done. I take it I will a have to get that Notorised at the Aussie High Commission first??

Cheers for any advice in adavnce


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

A couple of years ago before the Chinese Embassy would stamp anything the forms had to be stamped by the British and Foreign Commonwealth office. I was just dealing with eligibility to marry forms.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

You may have a problem getting a marriage certificate notorised. It is likely that Australian law follows that of the law in England and Wales that will not notorise such certificates as they are already certified copies in their own right. The F & C office in Milton Keynes stopped doing such notorisation at least ten years ago.
But maybe Aussie law is different.

Can you say the purpose of your requirements? 

Zhongshan Billy


----------

